# price for extension & pebble dash



## ssm (16 Nov 2009)

we are considering extending our kitchen over the patio - its currently an L shape and we want to square it off. No plumbing or anything as its already there and the sink wont be moving but it will require an RSJ as there is a supporting wall in the existing L shape. It will require French doors and 3 sky lights.

Also we had an extension built upstairs and the builder didnt get the pebble dash mix correct so that would need to be taken off and re done as there is a clear division line between the extension and the original.

size of extension - approx 10 x 9 ft

any ideas of cost? 

Based in Kildare.

thanks v much.


----------



## nediaaa (18 Nov 2009)

Based on two relatives, 1 who built last year in celbridge and 1 currently building in Dublin i wouls say between 15 to 20k.


----------



## Sconhome (18 Nov 2009)

We have quoted a very similar project recently (without the pebble dash) in Stillorgan for €17,000 (VAT Inclusive). 

We are using a concertina door in the place of French doors to avoid double doors open in the garden, obstruction will be to the single side.


----------



## ssm (7 Jan 2010)

thanks for replies.
had a guy in today to quote for the extension and he said 5,500 inc 1k for the French doors....is it too good to be true??


----------



## s.carpenter (7 Jan 2010)

seems to be cheap,make sure he is regestered builder with insurance. not just a cash job man who cuts corners to save money i.e wrong size steel,insulation etc


----------



## mrblues (7 Jan 2010)

ssm said:


> thanks for replies.
> had a guy in today to quote for the extension and he said 5,500 inc 1k for the French doors....is it too good to be true??



Sadly I think it is too good to be true! I've a few quotes in for a 12 x 14ft extension ranging from €22.5k to over €40k so i'd guess it needs to be costing certainly over €15k in your case.


----------



## onq (7 Jan 2010)

It may require a roof for the roof lights.

ONQ.


----------



## ssm (7 Jan 2010)

how would i check if he is a registered builder?  Dont want to offend him!!


----------



## ali (8 Jan 2010)

That sounds incredibly cheap. 5,500 less 1,000 for the french doors leaves 4,500 for concrete, blocks,  any electric work, (proper velux windows 180 to 600 odd each depending on size - small ones presumably on that size build) insulation, plaster boards, plaster, steel, roof tiles / slates , not to mention labour costs. Not even mentioning the pebble dash.

I'd get him to outline everything that is involved including what materials are required just so you get a feel whether he knows what he's doing. Then I'd probably still run a mile. Sconhome's €17,500 inc VAT sounds much more realistic to me though those concertina doors are dearer than standard. Nice though.

A.


----------



## ssm (8 Jan 2010)

thanks to everyone for replying...appreciate the suggestions.


----------

